# Cheese going in smoker today, 1st time



## wicked1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thought I would try my 1st time cold smoking today, and I mean "cold" (30 deg today).  I am putting down mild cheddar, baby Swiss, mozzarella, pepper jack, and string cheese.  Warmed my MES40 to around 100 and shut it off and put 1 row of maple pellets in my AMNPS and lit one end.  Put the cheese in the 2nd row from the top and will check back in 2.5hrs.








Just put it down for a smokey nap.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 4, 2012)

after the smoke remember to let it rest in the frig for two weeks, that is the hard part


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great. Now come the long wait


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great so far!


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 4, 2012)

All done, vacd, and stashed in the back of the reefer for a month.


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice. That came out great. Now the wait.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2012)

The cheese looks great!


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 6, 2012)

Good looking smoked cheese.

Now for that long wait!


----------



## capntrip (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking cheese!!! Mine never makes it a month!!!!!


----------



## barkeater (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, I'm brand new here. This is my first post but I have to try smoking cheese this weekend. What a great site.


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tried the Mozzarella last night on some chicken breast pizza.  It was amazing.

1 butterflied chix breast

1 tb pizza sauce

Sauteed green pepper n mushrooms

Italian seasoning

smoked mozzarella

Pepperoni slices (or I also use my homemade kielbasa sliced thin)

Bake seasoned chix for 45 min at 375

take it out and put your other goodies on it and back in the oven for 10 more min.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks good! Smoked mozz is awesome on homemade pizza, lasagna etc!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2012)

FANTASTIC!

Another Successful Cheese Smoke!!

Todd


----------



## txmike (Mar 24, 2012)

wildflower said:


> after the smoke remember to let it rest in the frig for two weeks, that is the hard part


I don't get back to Texas until March 30th. If I don't get to smoke cheese that weekend, I'll have to wait until November. THAT"S THE HARD PART!!


----------



## gulf shucker (Jun 8, 2015)

I want the bag of string cheese


----------

